# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Met deze natuurlijke middelen kan je bloedarmoede voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

Steeds meer landgenoten lijden aan bloedarmoede en daar is onze moderne en ongezonde voeding zeker niet vreemd aan. Moderne voeding bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit bewerkt voedsel en dat bezit weinig of geen gezonde voedingsstoffen. Je gezondheid heeft er dan ook weinig baat bij. Bloedarmoede is in vele gevallen het gevolg van een gebrek aan ijzer, maar heeft uiteraard verschillende oorzaken. In alle gevallen moet bloedarmoede steeds ernstig worden genomen. Het ondermijnt immers onze gezondheid en is op korte termijn oorzaak van andere aandoeningen. Met uitzondering van lichamelijke oorzaken kan je bloedarmoede nochtans gemakkelijk zelf voorkomen. Moeder natuur stelde ons inderdaad vele natuurlijke middelen ter beschikking om bloedarmoede geen schijn van kans te geven!

Heb je te kampen met bloedarmoede, dan wil dat zeker niet zeggen dat je een tekort aan bloed hebt. Dat heeft er zelfs niets mee te maken. Bij bloedarmoede gaat het bijna altijd over een gebrek aan rode bloedkleurstof hemoglobine. De rode kleurstof van ons bloed zit opgeslagen in je bloedlichaampjes en is dus verantwoordelijk voor de rode kleur van je bloed. In geval van bloedarmoede kunnen té weinig bloedlichaampjes in je bloed aanwezig zijn. In dit geval gaat het meestal om een (inwendige) bloeding. Een tekort aan kleurstof kan eveneens aan de basis liggen van bloedarmoede.

*Ons bloed wordt gevormd door:*

*Rode bloedcellen:* deze bevatten de rode bloedstofkleur of hemoglobine

*Witte bloedcellen:* met de afweerstoffen tegen bacteriën en virussen

*bloedplaatjes:* moeten je helpen bij de bloedstolling

*Bloedplasma:* het vocht waar alle bloedcellen zich in bevinden

*IJzerhoudend eiwit*
Je rode bloedkleurstof of homoglobine is een ijzerhoudend eiwit en geeft de rode kleur aan je bloedlichaampjes. Homoglobine bindt zuurstof en verzekert het transport ervan naar je lichaamscellen. Die hebben zuurstof nodig om voedingsstoffen te verbranden energie vrij te maken. Een tekort aan deze rode kleurstof heeft tot gevolg dat er minder zuurstof wordt aangevoerd is waardoor er veel te weinig energie vrijkomt. Dat veroorzaakt op zijn beurt futloosheid, chronische vermoeidheid, een bleke huidskleur en constant koude voeten en handen zelfs bij warm zomerweer.

Als gevolg van bloedarmoede kunnen zowel je organen als je lichaamsweefsels onvoldoende functioneren. De hoeveelheid hemoglobine in je bloed wordt gemeten met een bloedonderzoek. Van iemand die er bleek uitziet wordt meestal gezegd dat hij met bloedarmoede kampt, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval.

*Meest voorkomende symptomen van bloedarmoede zijn:* zwakte, vermoeidheid, hartkloppingen, kortademigheid, duizeligheid, overmatig transpireren, oorsuizingen en hoofdpijn

*Oorzaken*
Bloedarmoede heeft meerdere oorzaken. Van iemand die er bleek uitziet wordt meestal gezegd dat hij met bloedarmoede kampt, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. Dat is meestal zo in extreme gevallen van bloedarmoede, waarbij de hoeveelheid rode kleurstof of hemoglobine gedaald is tot zestig procent van de normale hoeveelheid. Naast bloedverlies als gevolg van een ongeval of maagbloeding, kan er ook te weinig bloed worden aangemaakt als gevolg van een gebrek aan ijzer of van een verstoorde functie van sommige organen. Uitzondering gemaakt van acuut veel bloedverlies zoals bij een ongeval of een maagbloeding zal de patiënt met bloedarmoede in een eerste fase met andere klachten te kampen hebben.

*Gebrek aan ijzer*
Een gezonde voeding speelt dus een belangrijke rol bij het voorkomen van bloedarmoede. Zo is ijzergebrek de meest voorkomende oorzaak van bloedarmoede. IJzer is een van de bouwstoffen van de rode bloedkleurstof of hemoglobine. IJzer wordt opgenomen.../...

Lees verder...

----------

